# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran ‘Apo'sunu astı!

## bozok

*İran ‘Apo’sunu astı!* 



İran Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinecad yönetimi, yıllarca ülkeyi kan gölüne çeviren terör örgütü Cundullah’ın lideri Abdulmelik Rigi’yi idam etti. Devlet televizyonu, Rigi hakkında verilen idam cezasının dün sabah Tahran’daki Evin cezaevinde infaz edildiğini duyurdu. Cundullah’ın saldırılarında hayatını kaybedenlerden bazılarının yakınları ile kimi mağdurların da idam sırasında hazır bulundukları kaydedildi.

*Yabancılarla işbirliği* 
Rigi hakkında, “terör örgütü kurmak, idare etmek, terör eylemlerinde bulunmak, adam öldürmek, yaralamak, ülke güvenliği aleyhinde eylemde bulunmak, halkın can ve mal güvenliğini tehdit etmek, yabancı ülkelerin istihbarat birimleriyle işbirliği yapmak, gibi suçlardan” idam talebiyle dava açılmıştı. İran İstihbarat Bakanlığı ve emniyet birimlerince düzenlenen özel operasyonda yakalanan Rigi, 23 şubatta İran’a getirilmişti. Rigi ve örgütü özellikle Sistan-Belucistan eyaletinde yüzlerce kişinin öldürülmesi ve yaralanmasından sorumlu tutuluyordu. 

*Camiyi bombalamıştı* 
Rigi liderliğindeki örgütün 18 Ekimde Sistan-Belucistan eyaletinde Devrim Muhafızlarını hedef alan saldırısında, aralarında üst düzey komutan ile aşiret liderlerinin de bulunduğu 42 kişi hayatını kaybetmiş, 50 dolayında kişi yaralanmıştı. ürgüt, 2005 yılında 9, 2007’de 11, 2008’de 16 güvenlik görevlisinin öldürülmesi; 25 Mart 2008 tarihinde Bam-Kerman oto yolunun kapatılarak 22 sivilin öldürülmesi ile 28 Mayıs 2009’da 25 kişinin ölümü ve 119 kişinin de yaralanmasıyla sonuçlanan cami bombalanması eylemlerini üstlenmişti. İran-Pakistan sınırında üslenen terör örgütü zaman zaman sınırı geçerek saldırılar düzenliyordu. 

Cundullah’ın lideri Rigi’nin film gibi bir operasyonla yakalanması, teröristbaşı ücalan’ın Türkiye’ye teslim edilme görüntüleriyle benzerlik göstermişti. 

*Pasaportu ABD vermişti* 
 
Terörist Rigi, Afganistan’da bir ABD askeri üssünden ayrıldıktan sonra Dubai’den Kırgızistan’a giderken uçağa düzenlenen operasyonda yakalanmıştı. İran İstihbarat Bakanı Haydar Moslehi, İsrail, ABD ve Avrupa’nın bölgeyi teröristler için güvenli bir barınak haline getirmeye çalışmakla suçlamıştı. 

*NATO komutanıyla görüşme*
Cundullah’ın lideri Abdulmelik Rigi’nin Amerika’nın verdiği Afganistan pasaportu ile Avrupa’ya seyahat ederek bir NATO komutanıyla görüştüğünü ifade eden Moslehi, Cundullah liderinin Afganistan’daki bir ABD üssünde çekilen fotoğraflarını ve kimlik kartını göstermişti. Terörist Rigi, İran lideri Ahmedinecad’ın emriyle yakalanmıştı. 

21/06/2010 - 11:44:22 / *YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

